# OBD Interface on Nissan Almera 2005 SE



## gitunar (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a Nissan Almera 2005 SE (sold on Panama), but I need a tool to read diagnostic code to this car. Motor Number: QG16371820
My Questions are:
1. Where I found this interface. I saw on under helm?.
2. This car user ODB II?.
3. Where I found codes form this car of OBD interface?.
4. What software and hardware I need to read codes?.

Thanks.


----------

